# Sist.Depressionário «Amália» - 14 a 16 Janeiro (2009 #02)



## Vince (14 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Tópico de Indíce e Resumos do Evento.*


*Previsões *

- Análise Modelos, Previsões e Alertas Oficiais
- Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo - Início |  Fim


*Seguimento*

- Seg. Especial - Sist.Depressionário «Amália» 14-16 Janeiro 2009


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Amália» - 14 a 16 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #02)*

Quase podemos dar este episódio por terminado, pouca precipitação mais irá cair.
Ainda assim, não foi nada mau, num único dia quase cheguei aos 40 mm de acumulação e houve quem chegasse a ultrapassá-los.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Amália» - 14 a 16 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #02)*

Aqui fica o registo da Amália quanto há precipitação 24.5mm,venhão mais iguais a esta.


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Amália» - 14 a 16 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #02)*

Já há algum tempo que eu não apanhava uma molha como a que apanhei devido a esta superfície frontal... 

Venham mais (depressões, não molhas  ) como esta...

Venha a seguinte, a que eu baptizei


----------

